# Pampering of the Bhm/ssbhm



## chicken legs (May 25, 2009)

Ok..I am new to being in close relations to those who are living large and would like to know your secrets.

How do you like to be pampered? Whats your favorite massage techniques? Whats lotions and potions do you like? Do you prefer the loofa or the hand towel..etc?



Foot massages anyone?......


----------



## seasuperchub84 (May 25, 2009)

I know for me nothing gets me going then belly rubs or fondling the area underneath my overhang...a little bit of oil in that area with some nice rubbing feels so damn good.

another thing I think most fat guys like is the area between the thighs...this area is very sensitive due to friction....

of course i like it when someone grabs my massive love handles and pulls me near...anything that directs attention right to the belly is great.....


----------



## Tad (May 25, 2009)

Well, remember that people vary a lot in how much they like that sort of pampering.....and even those who like it will vary in what they like best.

Which is good news really, as you just need to explain that to find out what works best you need to try _everything _at least once.


----------



## mischel (May 25, 2009)

... whisper in my ear how fat i am... ^^
And then get up on my lap, massage both of my love handles, look into my eyes and tell me that you'll make me gonna gain more .

Uhhhhhh wait... stop... uhm.... that wasn't pampering! That was makeing me horny.
Damn dictionary!

Anyway... where is the thread "Turning on the BHM/SSBHM - FFA's secrets"? We need it!!!

Pampering... mhmhmhmmh... I LOVE the smell of a fresh baked cake! And caregiving is always a great thing.
And i love it when my chins are fondled


----------



## Melian (May 25, 2009)

mischel said:


> ... whisper in my ear how fat i am... ^^
> And then get up on my lap, massage both of my love handles, look into my eyes and tell me that you'll make me gonna gain more .
> 
> Uhhhhhh wait... stop... uhm.... that wasn't pampering! That was makeing me horny.
> ...




Mischel, if you don't start that thread, I will.

For serious.


----------



## warwagon86 (May 25, 2009)

ok chicken lol im going to be honest and true so please people dont be offended

i love back massages they are amazing

when women kiss my neck or nibble on my ears (i know that works both ways)

masages that lead to other things haha which you can find numerous rubs for in Ann Summers or Victorias Secrets


----------



## chicken legs (May 25, 2009)

Chin rubs....thats a new one to me...

mmmm...guys who keep up with Victoria's Secrets..HOT


----------



## escapist (May 25, 2009)

Ok, well I know she likes where this is going, but I also know what she was originally referencing. Without saying to much in public I'll just say....ummmm life is good. We got a jacuzzi bathtub that I can fit in, I'm sure she's hidden camera's in there somewhere but the dang bathroom is so big I'll never find them. So far I am very down with the massages, the pedicures, the powderings, the lotions, and everything else. Life will never be the same that is for sure. :blush::happy:


----------



## seasuperchub84 (May 25, 2009)

mischel said:


> ... whisper in my ear how fat i am... ^^
> And then get up on my lap, massage both of my love handles, look into my eyes and tell me that you'll make me gonna gain more .
> 
> Uhhhhhh wait... stop... uhm.... that wasn't pampering! That was makeing me horny.
> ...



yep....that too  that gets me going every time...just...thinking....anyone have cake ? :eat1::eat2::wubu:


----------



## viracocha (May 25, 2009)

seasuperchub84 said:


> yep....that too  that gets me going every time...just...thinking....anyone have cake ? :eat1::eat2::wubu:



Me, me! lol, I actually just pulled a pumpkin toffee cheesecake out of the oven. Do I have great timing or what. :happy:


----------



## mischel (May 26, 2009)

Awwwwww
Food!
Calories!
Fat!
Need. This. Cake. Now!
MOAR!


----------



## chicken legs (May 26, 2009)

Mischel your making me horny too...lol:eat2:


----------



## RentonBob (May 26, 2009)

I love when she will run her hands all over my body because she loves how it feels. It makes me feel so desired when that happens :wubu:


----------



## RentonBob (May 26, 2009)

Another thing that I really like is when I get to shower with a woman. Being able to run our hands over each others bodies and have a lot of fun...


----------



## chicken legs (May 26, 2009)

RentonBob said:


> Another thing that I really like is when I get to shower with a woman. Being able to run our hands over each others bodies and have a lot of fun...



You just got hottness rep for that..:eat2:


----------



## seasuperchub84 (May 27, 2009)

viracocha said:


> Me, me! lol, I actually just pulled a pumpkin toffee cheesecake out of the oven. Do I have great timing or what. :happy:



O.M.G. I LOVE pumpkin cheesecake  wow....that sounds great


----------



## occowboysfan94 (May 27, 2009)

Well chicken legs as far as I go I love the back rubs, belly rubs, but for me to feel truly pampered I need to get the rolls on the back of my head massaged and my ass!

But I must admit that I prefer to be the one doing the pampering. My fav are a woman's legs and feet (I guess you can say I prefer to spend most of time in the southern region of a woman) :eat2:






chicken legs said:


> Ok..I am new to being in close relations to those who are living large and would like to know your secrets.
> 
> How do you like to be pampered? Whats your favorite massage techniques? Whats lotions and potions do you like? Do you prefer the loofa or the hand towel..etc?
> 
> ...


----------



## chicken legs (May 27, 2009)

Nothing says lovin' like an ass massage..:eat2:

but

I love that you dont mind pampering as well


----------



## Esther (May 27, 2009)

RentonBob said:


> Another thing that I really like is when I get to shower with a woman. Being able to run our hands over each others bodies and have a lot of fun...



I used to be really against showering with a man (does he really need to be there to see me scrub my armpits?) but I recently discovered the merits of sharing this activity


----------



## warwagon86 (May 27, 2009)

ok i have just found out i love it when a girl comes up grabs my ass and then pecks me on the cheek lol

so try that too 

J your a lucky man haha


----------



## chicken legs (May 27, 2009)

Thanks for the replies guys because this thread not only helps me but all the other ffa's out there ...so keepem' coming..because you never know who is taking notes


----------



## rabbitislove (May 28, 2009)

I love this thread chicken!

Any BHM whose with me is spoiled for sure. I love it all. I love cooking dinners (I will cook meat for the meat eaters!), washing and massaging them in the shower, giving massages with natural cream and lotion and belly rubs. Plus the occassional chocolates. What can I say, Im the romantic type


----------



## JenFromOC (May 28, 2009)

This thread made me horny. And I want a BHM/SSBHM. Now. That is all.


----------



## occowboysfan94 (May 28, 2009)

Hey Jen i'm here for you! Ask and you shall receive.




JenFromOC said:


> This thread made me horny. And I want a BHM/SSBHM. Now. That is all.


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (May 28, 2009)

I'll just take some rough dirty sex 

I had this girl once just randomly start massaging my my biceps because I had mentioned I was sore from lifting weights in a earlier conversation, I thought that was pretty nice.


----------



## Melian (May 29, 2009)

WhiteHotRazor said:


> I'll just take some *rough dirty sex *
> 
> I had this girl once just randomly start massaging my my biceps because I had mentioned I was sore from lifting weights in a earlier conversation, I thought that was pretty nice.



Yeah, I was under the impression that this was what most men REALLY wanted. Just giving them a massage or something was like serving them some potatoes and then saying you're out of steak...


----------



## persimmon (May 30, 2009)

My guy's feet and legs get really sore, so when he needs some not-sexy loving, i'll massage those. He also likes his head and back scratched. When we're in the shower together I'll scrub down his back, back of the arms, and legs--stuff that's hard for him to reach because our shower is teh small.

I make him his favourite dinners once a week or so, toast for breakfast every morning, and tea every night.

Lordy, that boy is kind of spoiled.


----------



## chicken legs (Jun 1, 2009)

persimmon said:


> My guy's feet and legs get really sore, so when he needs some not-sexy loving, i'll massage those. He also likes his head and back scratched. When we're in the shower together I'll scrub down his back, back of the arms, and legs--stuff that's hard for him to reach because our shower is teh small.
> 
> I make him his favourite dinners once a week or so, toast for breakfast every morning, and tea every night.
> 
> Lordy, that boy is kind of spoiled.



I love to give a certain someone foot massages just to hear him moan in pleasure


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 1, 2009)

I see massages with a person you have been intimate with as foreplay. On a person you're just attracted to.....then that's just flirting


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jun 1, 2009)

JenFromOC said:


> This thread made me horny. And I want a BHM/SSBHM. Now. That is all.



Costa Mesa is only 5 hours away from Phoenix . . .


----------



## JenFromOC (Jun 2, 2009)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Costa Mesa is only 5 hours away from Phoenix . . .



I know  lol


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jun 2, 2009)

well then that just sounds like a party invitation if I've ever heard one. 

So . . . where's the party at?


----------



## kinkykitten (Jun 4, 2009)

I will have to ask dan to answer here... Hope I'm doing it right! :doh:


----------

